# Pups Five Weeks Old



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

A few pics of the pups now 5 weeks old. 3 black males, 1 black female. 1 brown male, 3 brown female. They love the kids. The one pic shows a few of them fighting over their first retrieve (a small branch). All the males are already spoken for. Mom is a GSP/Newfoundland cross (she looks just like a large GSP. Dad is a registered Yellow lab. Pups all look like black and chocolate labs.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

The pups are now over six weeks old and are ready to go. They are eating dry puppy chow. Here is the link to our ad in KSL Classifieds http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30331940&cat=105&lpid=&search=lab mix puppies&ad_cid=4 
For our friends on UWN we will go down to $100.00. These are great dogs and very family/kid friendly. We are in Layton. There are 5 left. Three black males, one black female, and one chocolate female.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

There are now 4 left. Three black males, and one chocolate female.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Pups are all gone...


----------

